# Need to know what other ferts I need to buy



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

I just got my root tabs and a bag of csm+b. But what else do I need as far as macros? Or for that matter anything else?


----------



## wHeEzO (Feb 8, 2006)

csm+b 

kno3 nitrates
k2po4 phosphates
gh barr booster (for sulfates and other stuff)

those are what i use. =)


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

GH Booster adds potassium, calcium and magnesium. Some GH Booster's like Seachem's Equilibrium also adds manganese and iron. These are usually in the form of sulfate salts like wHeEzO suggests.

Potassium Nitrate, KNO3, for dosing potassium and nitrate.

Mono Potassium Phosphate, KH2PO4, for dosing phosphate plus a tiny amount of potassium.

CSM+B for trace.

Many also get some some of iron chelate or iron gluconate for extra iron dosing.

Some people also get potassium sulfate, K2SO4, for dosing extra potassium.


----------



## Aquaticom (Nov 24, 2009)

Left C said:


> GH Booster adds potassium, calcium and magnesium. Some GH Booster's like Seachem's Equilibrium also adds manganese and iron. These are usually in the form of sulfate salts like wHeEzO suggests.
> 
> Potassium Nitrate, KNO3, for dosing potassium and nitrate.
> 
> ...


Plus one!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Elrodg,

I hope you have made the decision to use water column fertilization after considering the other way to run a planted tank (the way Amano and others do it). If not then this post will give you a perspective about the very basics of maintaining of a planted tank.

I see you are asking about other fertilizers sounding as if you don't exactly how to go about it all. Be aware that in the US the most popular approach to run a planted tank is to dose fertilizers in the water. This works well. Many people have beautiful tanks doing that. And sooner or later the tanks develop problems. There are no clear answers how to deal with the problems. The approach relies on the hobbyist being consistent with the maintenance of the tank.

The other approach to running a planted tank relies on natural interactions inside the tank. It requires very little maintenance. The substrate, water flow, filtration, minor fertilization/CO2, and light work together to provide nutrition for the plants in a way that leaves little chance for algae to grow.

Good luck and have fun!

--Nikolay


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

niko said:


> ... The other approach to running a planted tank relies on natural interactions inside the tank. It requires very little maintenance. The substrate, water flow, filtration, minor fertilization/CO2, and light work together to provide nutrition for the plants in a way that leaves little chance for algae to grow. ...


Hi Nikolay

Are you referring to using mineralized soil Like Aaron, Sean and others have done?

- Left C

EDIT: I just read something about being cautious in one of the substrate threads. If you would care to respond by PM, that would be terrific.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

Well I have two low tech dirt tanks that are doing quite well and I'm starting to dose my 75 after adding root tabs to the sand base (no dirt) my plans are to do a cleanout and make a dirt tank outta this one but I need to get more light before doing so. Also this houses my cichlids which amazingly do not uproot or dig too badly. I have a few swords, some glosso, some riccia stones, a few Java ferns, some crypts and Anubias and some lilaeopsis. So far all is well but the lilaeopsis is starting to brown a bit on the tips. I was just needing a basic list of ferts so that I can get these guys some nutrition. I have purchased most of what is needed just need to get some more root tabs.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is a pic.


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

Where can you buy KN03???


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

gladiator008 said:


> Where can you buy KN03???


Here are 3 places that carry dry fertilizers:
http://aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=products
http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/6-fertilizers
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

I got em all from aquarium fertilizer.com. Super cheap. Thanks all.


----------

